

Are you replaceable? - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/are_you_replaceable_redux.php

======
vegai
Optimistically, 100% of us are eventually replaceable by someone (or
something) as capable (or more capable) and cheaper.

It leads to more unemployment, but the step from unemployment to poverty is
wrong. As efficiency rises, poverty should diminish, or in other words,
society's monetary support (basic income) for its people should rise in
relation to GDP. It's hard to see a futuristic society (where most tasks are
completed by machines) functioning otherwise.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guaranteed_minimum_income>

~~~
gaius
I'd argue that we're (almost) already there. Right now in the UK it would be
cheaper to scrap our entire welfare system and just give every man, woman and
child in the country GBP 3000/year, no questions asked, no strings attached. A
family of 4 could live on GBP 12k (tax-free) outside of London - and anything
earned over and above that would be subject to taxation as normal.

~~~
DabAsteroid
_scrap our entire welfare system and just give every man, woman and child in
the country GBP 3000/year, no questions asked_

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_Income>

------
gaius
The graveyards are full of irreplaceable men - Charles de Gaulle.

~~~
trevelyan
Even if you are irreplaceable, that is no guarantee for others to recognize
it.

